# My stuff redux



## ecchef (Nov 15, 2014)

So, I figured I'd delete the old thread and start fresh. Same crappy photo skills though.

What lurks within....


----------



## daveb (Nov 15, 2014)

Ntxt


----------



## ecchef (Nov 15, 2014)

Sujis/slicers.


Dave Martell #11, 300mm. Dyed box elder burl and maple, copper liners and pins.
Vintage American Cutlery Co., 300mm. Martell refurb with hidden tang buckeye burl and copper pin.



Honsho Kanemasa 'E' series, 240mm. Two tone catalox Martell rehandle.
William Catcheside Damascus, 305mm. Walnut and maple, copper spacer.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 15, 2014)

Honesuki types.


Tojiro DP series, 150mm.
William Catcheside sanmai, 160mm. Walnut and maple, copper spacer.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 15, 2014)

Pettys and such.


Kanesoh funayuki momizi, 200mm. Karl McKinlay rehandle in coolibah burl and horn.
Vintage Kanesoh petty, 175mm. Adam Marr rehandle in dyed buckeye burl, mosaic pins.
Mike Davis petty, 150mm. Cocobolo and blackwood handle.


----------



## ecchef (Nov 15, 2014)

I think I'll re-shoot all these pics. Auto correct just made it worse.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Nov 15, 2014)

Just send all the knives to me, and I'll make some good pics. I promise :happymug:


----------



## ecchef (Nov 23, 2014)

2 Harners, 2 vintage Euros.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 23, 2014)

Very nice, Dave, I especially like the ones from Dave and Will.

Stefan


----------



## cheflarge (Nov 23, 2014)

DAMN nice looking wares there, Dave!


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 23, 2014)

Very nice and well thought out collection. I cannot wait to see the gyutos!


----------



## Chefu (Nov 23, 2014)

Dave, those are some nice knives! Love all the slicers. How is the Honsho Kanemasa 240?


----------

